# Howzit



## Kanaka (Oct 27, 2018)

I'm hoping some experienced folks on here can help me decide on a board this year. I'd consider myself between beginner and intermediate. I can ride fine, have a little bit of hesitation when I'm carving on my toe edge and transitioning to my heel edge at faster speeds, but I think that has a lot to do with the fact that I've been riding a board way too small for me. I'm 5'9" 170 pounds, size 10.5 boots I was riding a rocker 150. I didn't know what size I needed and if I'm being honest that was 3 years ago. This year, my kids are older and I want to buy my "10 year" board if possible. I do not intend to jump kickers, maybe some little jumps here or there or a box or two, but mainly groomed runs and some powder. I live in Idaho and have access to a few sweet resorts. I will probably ride 10-15 times a year. My head is spinning on what board/set up I want to go with. Originally thought I'd just dive in and get a custom x but most say that it isn't very forgiving. I think what I want for mostly cruising long runs and some powder is a camber around a 158cm. Any and all information will help. My budget for a complete new set up is $1000...hoping find the best board I can for around $500 and spend the other $500 on nice binding and boots. Mahalo, Ryan


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

This is the least sexy answer, but worry about boots first. Look at the boot threads, measure your feet (length and width), and get the right size boot. Post here if you want to make sure you are getting the right size. That is more important than the board.

After that, look for boards. Last, see where you are at with your budget and find bindings. Used or new old stock bindings will help you meet your budget if you are close to maxing out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kanaka (Oct 27, 2018)

Boots first...makes sense. Anything in particular I'm looking for? Just a great fit? I know I sound like a newbie, and really I am when it comes to the technology behind it all, but I can board pretty decently. Thanks for the reply


----------



## surfvilano (Dec 20, 2010)

Steepandcheap and Evo both still have tons of high quality gear leftover from last season and even some stuff from 2 seasons ago. You'll have no problem getting a $1,000 setup for $500 or even less if you spend some time searching/filtering their websites. If I was only going to ride 10-15 times, I'd definitely opt for some of that gear rather than pay a premium price point for 2019. The tech changes are fairly minor from year to year in my experience(although you will see significant improvements over say 5-10 years, but most of your gear will be thrashed by then anyways if you ride every season). 

That hesitation you describe when attempting to transition between toe and heel edges at speed is natural, I had the same sensation for a while. Just keep riding at your comfort zone and slowly push yourself to go faster bit by bit and you'll lose that hesitation in no time. 

Just my $0.02. :snowboard4:


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Kanaka said:


> Boots first...makes sense. Anything in particular I'm looking for? Just a great fit? I know I sound like a newbie, and really I am when it comes to the technology behind it all, but I can board pretty decently. Thanks for the reply


Sorry I didn't see this earlier. The first step is to measure your feet. Find one of the boot fitting threads and you will find it posted ad nauseam. Essentially, measure the length of your feet in cm or mm and then compare to the mondo size of a boot. If your feet measure 270mm then you are a mondo size 27.0, which is a men's 9 (I think, I didn't check the chart). It will likely be 1-2 sizes smaller than your typical street shoe. Also measure the width and compare it to the chart also posted somewhere in the boot fitting threads. 

If your feet are normal, great, pick from the appropriate size. If not, your choices are limited to Salomon Dialogue/Synapse, K2 Maysis, and Burton Ruler/Photon.

Ideally you should get to a shop and try some on (they all still have slightly different fits). Second best is to order a bunch of boots and return the ones you don't like.

I personally love the convenience of boa laces, though I've never been able to get a boot with them until this year. Of course, lots of people still swear by whatever regular lace or speed lace system they know best. Try a couple out and see what you like if you haven't used that system before.

Good luck.


----------

